# TTRS weight reduction



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

General query I suppose..

Those with the S/RS models, have you considered, or carried out any work in order to reduce the cars weight? The obvious one would be to remove the rear seats.. But is there actually much weight in them to make it a worthwhile decision?

What have you lot done or considered?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

muz1990 said:


> What have you lot done or considered?


Putting the driver on a diet - failed.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

front seats are not exactly light so decent racing ones should shed a few pounds


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

brittan said:


> muz1990 said:
> 
> 
> > What have you lot done or considered?
> ...


Hah, I'm in the process of putting weight on, I'm 22, was 8 stone for about 2 years ( with work and hobbies I never had time or a decent meal! ) up to nearly 10 stone now with proper diet and excercise 

To be honest, anyone with a slightly large build would struggle to comfortably fit in the recaro's IMO! They seem Small made :lol:


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

muz1990 said:


> Hah, I'm in the process of putting weight on, I'm 22, was 8 stone for about 2 years ( with work and hobbies I never had time or a decent meal! ) up to nearly 10 stone now with proper diet and excercise


 :lol: awesome.

Rear seats are worth around 25KG +/- and putting proper lightweight bucket seats in could be worth around 35-40KG! That would be like the car driving itself without you in it


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

McKenzie said:


> muz1990 said:
> 
> 
> > Hah, I'm in the process of putting weight on, I'm 22, was 8 stone for about 2 years ( with work and hobbies I never had time or a decent meal! ) up to nearly 10 stone now with proper diet and excercise
> ...


Good to know mate! ( although how people know the weight of stock recaro's and rear seats off hand il never understand! )

Any other stuff people shed or swap out? I'm planning to go a bit further with performance mods on mine, it's a manual so I hear the next good step in generall if you like drag racing etc is the gear linkage kit? Stock manual box is quick lazy from 1st to second imo


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Consider reducing unsprung weight/rotational mass; lighter wheels is the obvious route here and that helps handling, performance, braking and overall weight.


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

brittan said:


> Consider reducing unsprung weight/rotational mass; lighter wheels is the obvious route here and that helps handling, performance, braking and overall weight.


I went for the 19" rotors for the reasons above, plus the fact that the tyres are cheaper, and they are far easier to clean than the 20" bad boys

Do you have a progress thread Britian?


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

You need some Oz Ultraleggera wheels


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

muz1990 said:


> McKenzie said:
> 
> 
> > muz1990 said:
> ...


Bypass first gear and launch the car in second :lol:


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Guy on here with user name Olly something or other, they have a blue TTRS Manual stripped out, look up TTShop TTRS and you may find them.

They know a thing or two about making an RS lighter...

LOL


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

I've changed the standard electric seats with new Recaro Sportster CS's (pretty similar looking to the RS recaros). The weight saving was less than I expected or everyone told. It saved me 7KG per seat. The electric seats weighs a lot, but so does the adapter set.

Other quick savings could be gained from the exhaust. The default setup has 2 steel pipes and with a milltek or better, a titanium kit, you could save 20kg easily. And as a bonus you get a louder / different sound.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

muz1990 said:


> Do you have a progress thread Britian?


No, I have only minor, subtle mods on my car. I prefer to use to go places.


----------



## olly12 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi Here is a picture


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

muz1990 said:


> Good to know mate! ( although how people know the weight of stock recaro's and rear seats off hand il never understand! )
> 
> Any other stuff people shed or swap out? I'm planning to go a bit further with performance mods on mine, it's a manual so I hear the next good step in generall if you like drag racing etc is the gear linkage kit? Stock manual box is quick lazy from 1st to second imo


It really does depend on how far you want to take things. As other have mentioned you can lose a chunk of weight with alloys and a lighter exhaust. 2 piece discs will take some weight out along with a lightweight battery.

Some of the Recaro seats are still everyday. If you go a little bit more race spec you could shave a bit more out of that.



olly12 said:


> Hi Here is a few picture


Sexual


----------



## olly12 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi MUZ1990
The front seats are a very good place to start and a good set of forged wheels also

Exhaust
oem downpipe/1st cat 6.3kg
2nd cat/pipes 6.6kg for both
oem centre section/rear section 21.7kg

Wheels
18" oem 11.8kg
19" oem 12.6kg
19" rs4 style 12.7kg
20" oem forged rs4 style 11.2kg


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

olly12 said:


> Hi Here is a picture


F**k that for a daily! :lol:

I'm not going mega hardcore likes, I've fitted the miltek centre cat delete pipes, would like to change the rest of the exhaust etc very shortly, I don't have electric seats they are manual recaro SC's


----------



## olly12 (Jan 30, 2012)

lol  . its slightly extreme :wink: granted.. car weighs in at 1240kg so far..
its not a daily but does get used on the road


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

olly12 said:


> lol  . its slightly extreme :wink: granted.. car weighs in at 1240kg so far..
> its not a daily but does get used on the road


Any other pics or vids? What engine mods is it running? Must be something lethal when the interior looks like that :lol:


----------



## olly12 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi Muz, 
The car at the moment is a loba stage 3 running 517bhp. most things have been changed on the car.But the engine is stock.all glass has been changed for lexan poly saving 30kg !! Here is a picture of the car with the new raeder motorsport carbon larger rear wing and canards


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Rocketship


----------



## olly12 (Jan 30, 2012)

Another pic
TTRS Custom Cage finished in suzuka grey


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

Looks like a weapon  some of you lot have too much spare cash! Haha


----------



## olly12 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi Muz
You can view a vid on youtube LWTTRS @ Bedford..
First time out in the car last year. just watch the first half of the video as it repeats itself with no sound. first time on movie maker also lol  . I've more videos of silverstone but have not yet posted it .


----------



## moncler1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Recaro Pole Positions from a QS Sport, with Titanium fixed mounts: 9.5Kg per side compared with 32 Kg for Electric. Comfy for 3-4 hours for me where after just two in the leather seats I have back ache. Without them for a few weeks to obtain an MOT the car really lost some appeal. Now they're back in the car feels like it should.


----------



## Ridgmont61 (Dec 6, 2011)

Having removed the buckets for normal seats for MOT, now returned to the buckets - how do you stand for insurance on a car which you admit would not pass an MOT?


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

How comes it won't pass the MOT with the buckets? They are ABE versions no?


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

SuperRS said:


> How comes it won't pass the MOT with the buckets? They are ABE versions no?


possibly the lack of airbags? or that they arnt OEM factory equipment?

depends how 'friendly' your tester is i suppose eh


----------



## moncler1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Ridgmont61 said:


> Having removed the buckets for normal seats for MOT, now returned to the buckets - how do you stand for insurance on a car which you admit would not pass an MOT?


It wouldn't pass the MOT because the seat belt light is on due to the Recaro buckle not having the sensor etc. It's just something I've not got round to sorting. Plus I was trying to sell the car (glad I didn't now I can buy a 680Hp kit) and would only do so with the standard seats in.

The seats are from Audi original equipment, including the seat buckle. Granted I use Titanium fixed mounts but you can see from the pictures that these are stronger than the aluminium mounts that Recaro supply. For instance the CSA where the seat belt bucket mounts is increased.

My insurance is under a special modified car scheme with Aviva, which is not available if you call Aviva direct but only through certain brokers, Need to Insure being the one I use. As part of this I was required to list all the modifications on a spreadsheet and send photo's of all angles of the interior and exterior. So the insurance is, I would suggest, more robust that a lot of people who simply change wheels and light covers, add dangly bits and don't say anything.

The warranty on my car expired in June, so if anyone is getting exited about writing another snitch letter to Audi hard luck (It's only been back to an Audi dealers once since it left the showroom, for the earth strap mod, on strict instructions not to plug it in to anything. So don't get your knickers all knotted, I've cost Audi jack shit).


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

That's weird. You are talking about the seat belt light of the passenger? I've changed my seats with recaro's too. The passenger seat didn't had a sensor for the passenger, so there was no sensor in the buckle too. There's only a sensor in the drivers buckle. Used the one from the original seats on the new recaro's.


----------



## olly12 (Jan 30, 2012)

I like those seats/Brackets Rob!!!!!  
Our seat belt light is also on but i'm not sure about the passenger side sensor.
I don't think i have a picture of our seats


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

moncler1 said:


> Ridgmont61 said:
> 
> 
> > The warranty on my car expired in June, so if anyone is getting exited about writing another snitch letter to Audi hard luck (It's only been back to an Audi dealers once since it left the showroom, for the earth strap mod, on strict instructions not to plug it in to anything. So don't get your knickers all knotted, I've cost Audi jack shit).


Really someone did that, w4nker5


----------



## olly12 (Jan 30, 2012)

only decent picture i have of our seats.
Sparco pro 2000 7.7KG


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

moncler1 said:


> It wouldn't pass the MOT because the seat belt light is on due to the Recaro buckle not having the sensor


IIRC those seats are in a fixed position - and that would be a MoT test fail. The new parts of the test require that the driver's seat can be adjusted back and forward and lock in at least three different positions; applies if the seat is electrcially operated too. All seat backs must be able to be secured in the upright position.



moncler1 said:


> so if anyone is getting exited about writing another snitch letter to Audi hard luck


Another? So there's been at least one letter sent to Audi?


----------



## moncler1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Makes sense about the sliding seat being a requirement, not sure if that's to demonstrate that the seat mechanism is in good condition or because it might be useful when the emergency services are extracting you from the wreckage.

It's not possible to use the existing seat belt buckle with the PP's I have as it attaches to the seat floor mounting bolt, and with the seats correctly positioned centrally to the pedals there is not enough room between the seat and the tunnel with the forming of the buckle strap. It's not far off though and I have a plan to do this one day. The sensor affects the pre-tensioning mechanism in a crash, so it is a very good idea to retain it.

And you would have to split the harness a little to plug all that in again.

I think the best idea is to do what Joerek has and fit some seats for the car from Recaro.


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

My seats:









Good thing is, they can slide and you can tilt the back and attach the original seat belt buckles. Support is good.
If you already have the original audi sports seats (also recaro's), I wouldn't mind changing because they are almost the same.

You can add airbags to these seats too, but I didn't do that.


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

Joerek said:


> My seats:
> 
> 
> Good thing is, they can slide and you can tilt the back and attach the original seat belt buckles. Support is good.
> ...


Jealous. I wish my recaro's were half and half with alcantara, much better fabric than most.

+1 on the snitch w4nkers, someone needing a boot up the ar$e for that one, bloody tosser


----------



## olly12 (Jan 30, 2012)

+1 on the snitch w4nkers, someone needing a boot up the ar$e for that one, bloody tosser[/quote]
+ 1


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

brittan said:


> moncler1 said:
> 
> 
> > It wouldn't pass the MOT because the seat belt light is on due to the Recaro buckle not having the sensor
> ...


So all the MK I QS's will fail the MOT then as they all had Pole Positions fitted and they didn't move once fixed in place


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Well, no seat will move once fixed in position but I very much doubt that Audi supplied the QS new with non adjustable seats.

The pics here viewtopic.php?f=38&t=105886 and others for sale on e-bay, clearly show the seats fitted with normal adjustable runners.


----------



## moncler1 (Sep 28, 2008)

The seats on the QS are fitted with adjustable runners from the factory, but these don't bolt into the Mk2 directly.

I have fitted the PP's in mine using these runners with some aluminium adaptor plates, but then the weight saving is negligible.


----------

